# Need ideas and suggestions...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm going to be redoing my bedroom, i found a comforter that i like and i just need some ideas and suggestions the room the way i want. I really like Shabby Chic and French Country and this comforter that i found is in neither style. I was planning on doing my room shabby chic but i found i want it to be more elegant. Here's the comforter that i found and i really like the color of it, i just don't what colors to paint the walls what color drapes, furniture, artwork, ect... I want it to be elegent yet soothing and relaxing. I have three areas in my room to paint and want the colors to compliment, but not be so matchy matchy. I have the main bedroom an alcove area where the double sinks and mirror are and then the master bathroom were the tub and toilet area is. I also have to include some cabinets in the master bath area for lines. Any ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. When i want to try a decorating style that is different from what i'm used i always have trouble where to begin.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Chocolate brown is a great neutral to go with that color. There are many accessories on the market in that color scheme. I did someone's bedroom in those colors it was soothing, and rich looking as well. Do you have Anna's Linens where you are?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If you put drapes, the drapes should match the color and fabric of the comforter. The wall colors should be different. What color is your headboard, night stands... that is to take in consideration too when choosing the wall color.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> If you put drapes, the drapes should match the color and fabric of the comforter. The wall colors should be different. What color is your headboard, night stands... that is to take in consideration too when choosing the wall color.


 
I plan on getting a new headboard, nightstands, dressers, so that is all up in the air at the moment. What do you suggest?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I love that comforter. Actually that's the main color throughout my house including my bedroom.

Here is the fabric that shows my entire color pallet:









And here is Calico Corners website which shows fabric with teal/aqua as the main color. I think you'll get some great ideas here.

Fabrics, Aqua Teal Decorative Fabric by the Yard - Calico Corners


Where on earth did you find this gorgeous comforter? And is it washable?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I like Tommy Bahama Island Estate collection by Lexington Furniture - it's a casual style. Look here and see what you like. ATGStores.com - Furniture, Lighting, Faucets, Knobs, Rugs


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- I love that comforter. Actually that's the main color throughout my house including my bedroom.
> 
> Here is the fabric that shows my entire color pallet:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Lynn i found it here at Walmart Walmart.com: Better Homes And Garden Tufted 4-Piece Comforter Set, Aquifer: Bedding and it is washable and even has a shower curtain to match.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I love Millesimo linens. I get the hand-me-downs from my mom - I LOVE sleeping on them. 

I love when mother "spring cleans" ;o)


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Thanks Lynn i found it here at Walmart Walmart.com: Better Homes And Garden Tufted 4-Piece Comforter Set, Aquifer: Bedding and it is washable and even has a shower curtain to match.


They have the drapery panels there too...well at least here in Vegas they do.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although I do have dry clean only ones that were EXPENSIVE, I never use them anymore because of the fluffs. They're the most important thing to me (as I know they are to you too) and I use only items that can be "puppy" proofed. LOL Washable, etc.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Pictures later*

I will post pictures of my room as soon as I make bed. I have those colors in my room just wait a few hours until my poochies and I take nap :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just finished bathing them an hr ago. :aktion033::aktion033: and there are 5 of them so I AM T I R E D


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Debbie, I love the comforter and the color. And I love the idea of a blue/brown combination.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful set - love the color! Fun reading all these ideas!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie, I'm still looking to do my master bedroom, I spent many hours looking at paint colors and couldn't find one I liked:w00t: love your comforter,I'm anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have wanted to change my bedspread for a while now but have not found anything I really like. But we bought new bedroom furniture. I went away from the dark wood and glad I did because of the dust we have here. Here is a picture. Might give you some ideas. Don't have drapes yet since I don't know what to do with the bedspread.
View attachment 91799
View attachment 91800


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> I have wanted to change my bedspread for a while now but have not found anything I really like. But we bought new bedroom furniture. I went away from the dark wood and glad I did because of the dust we have here. Here is a picture. Might give you some ideas. Don't have drapes yet since I don't know what to do with the bedspread.
> View attachment 91799
> View attachment 91800


I love the steps (for the fluffs) leading to the bed - so sweet!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

love the aqua and chocolate colours together.

Mu bedroom did have white walls(boring) and I had a rose floral comforter on a rice carved four poster bed,and matching rose floral curtains,peach carpet. 
I went tuscany and did a butterscotch wash and burgundy and gold bedspread and burgundy curtains and a rose patterned carpet. We did a different bed,sometimes we put the canopy on,sometimes we take it off. King size bed takes up a lot of room though...

I love the butterscotch,even on the dreariest days ,the room still looks sunny and warm,on sunny days it really looks so warm.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maltbabe said:


> I will post pictures of my room as soon as I make bed. I have those colors in my room just wait a few hours until my poochies and I take nap :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just finished bathing them an hr ago. :aktion033::aktion033: and there are 5 of them so I AM T I R E D


 
I don't know why you would be so tired after bathing 5 fluffs! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I too would be exhausted and have an aching back to boot. 

Can't wait to see the pictures of your room with the colors.

I need ideas and or help with wall colors and furniture color.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I don't know why you would be so tired after bathing 5 fluffs! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I too would be exhausted and have an aching back to boot.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures of your room with the colors.
> 
> I need ideas and or help with wall colors and furniture color.


Debbie, did you look at the link I posted for you? They have some nice lines there.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*My bedroom*

Sorry I took so long . These are my bedroom and bath colors. Hubby says house looks like a museum. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: let me know if you want to see the rest of the house.


----------

